# [DEVEL] Conversione Caratteri html

## Cagnulein

Esiste uno scriptino che mi converta i simboli ascii "strani" in codice html consentito dalla w3c?

es. è ->  è

altrimenti stavo pensando di farlo io, visto che mi sarebbe estremamente comodo..io lo pensavo in php  :Smile: 

attendo notizie prima di iniziare...chiaramente il codice sarà rilasciato sotto licenza GPL  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non serve chissa che script basta

```
$ sed 's/è/valore_w3c/g' file_da_modificare | sed 's/é/valore_w3c/g' | sed 's/à/valore_w3c/g' > file_modificato
```

----------

## comio

oppure:

```

cat file|sed -e 's/à/carattere_w3c/g;s/è/carattere_w3c/g;...etc...' > nuovofile

```

ciao

----------

## federico

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> es. è ->  è
> 
> 

 

Che differenza c'e' tra queste due lettere?

Un carattere valido in html e' &egrave per esempio, non "è"

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> $ sed 's/è/valore_w3c/g' file_da_modificare | sed 's/é/valore_w3c/g' | sed 's/à/valore_w3c/g' > file_modificato

 

chiaro, lo so che lo scriptino in sostanza è una cavolata, ma c'è da riempire il mega array con tutti i valori, era questa la "difficoltà" del tutto.

 *Quote:*   

> Un carattere valido in html e' &egrave per esempio, non "è"

 

infatti, ma il forum mi ha cambiato il codice html con il carattere ascii  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Be ma che centra comunque devi sciverti la tabella in cui a un dato carattere associ il proprio valore.

----------

## Cagnulein

appunto! è proprio per questo che ho scritto questo post! non per sapere come si sostituisce un valore, ma per cercare uno scriptino che avesse già questa tabella scritta, oppure per scrivermela io a servizio di voi tutti...non ci riusciamo mai a capire  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ci sono moli caratteri da cambiare o sbaglio?

----------

## n3m0

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> a il forum mi ha cambiato il codice html con il carattere ascii 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  ma l'html è disabilitato!   :Shocked: 

misteri del parsing!   :Cool: 

----------

## Cagnulein

sono più di 200...

----------

## Cagnulein

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>    ma l'html è disabilitato!  
> 
> misteri del parsing!  

 

facciamo una prova

```
è
```

è

neanche mettendo il code riesco a stampare questo "\&\#232\;"

togliete gli slashes chiaramente  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> facciamo una prova
> 
> è

 

&egrave;

è

----------

## Cagnulein

baco del phpBB o cosa voluta? non direi che sia voluta  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> sono più di 200...

 

Sei sicuro?

----------

## Cagnulein

prova a schiacciare in quanta in una pagina html il carattere '&' e vedi  :Razz: 

----------

